
3 Terms in Software That We Should Consider Retiring - brikelly
https://morethancoding.com/2020/01/27/three-terms-in-software-that-we-should-consider-retiring/
======
jdauriemma
> Culture Fit

Totally agree. "Culture fit" is a synonym for "evaluator bias" in practice.

